# Pymatuning's Best Bait shop



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

http://ohfishing.com State Rt. 85 Andover Ohio
Owner : Russ Williams 
Call for a current fishing report (440- 293- 7227)
Located on west of Pymatuning 2 miles from the causeway.




OHIO Hunting and Fishing License's .
Complete line of bait and tackle ! Lure's and Plug's , Spinner's, Spoon's ,
Line , Lead , Jig's , Rod's & Reel's , Misc. Fishing Equipment. 
Live Bait Available :
Crawlers , Leeches , Fathead Minnow's , Golden Shiners , Red worms , 
Maggots , Meal Worms , Wax Worms.
Hunting Supply's Available : 
Archery Supplies , Shotgun Ammo , Black Powder , Muzzle Loader's , 
Duck and Goose Call's , Turkey Calls , Misc. Hunting accessories.


http://ohfishing.com/


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2004)

Great place to shop and Russ is very knowledgeable


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

yep Russ is a great man


----------

